# Please help me in shooting with manual mode! Canon EOS Rebel 35mm!



## bullshark818 (Jul 3, 2011)

As the title states, I have the original Canon EOS Rebel 35mm camera. I just started shooting with a film camera last month after I picked up the camera from a storage warehouse sale. I want to shoot in manual mode so I can adjust shutter speed and aperture to what I want it. I know how to change both with the dial, but I have no clue how to tell if I have the correct settings. I've found articles that tell me I'm supposed to be seeing an indicator for the correct settings. For example:

The older 1000/Rebel viewfinders display a simulated needle match mode. This sort of animated graphic tells you if your picture is likely to be underexposed, overexposed or exposed correctly. (correct exposure is obviously when the moving rectangle appears in the middle of the scale).

I have absolutely no clue what I'm looking for and I can't locate a manual on the internet anywhere (maybe because it's an older camera?)  I really hope someone can help me!

By the way, I do understand the basics of shutter speed and aperture, but I'm definitely not an experienced photographer, so please don't explain anything in an overly technical manner if you can help it. I would greatly appreciate it! :thumbup:

*Shelby *


----------



## compur (Jul 3, 2011)

Links to EOS Rebel manual here:
Canon EOS Rebel instruction manual, user manual


----------



## bullshark818 (Jul 3, 2011)

compur said:


> Links to EOS Rebel manual here:
> Canon EOS Rebel instruction manual, user manual





Thank you so much, this helped me immensely.


----------



## Proteus617 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hah!  An old Rebel was my first real camera.  I set the mode to "M" and the meter to "spot" and left it there for two years.  My only regret is not ditching the kit zoom and buying a 50mm prime.  75% of the questions on the beginners board concerning DOF stem from beginners starting out with a cheap zoom instead of the standard 50mm prime.


----------

